# Bike rental Pasadena where?



## NJcycler

looks like my job will get me to my corporate office in early\mid Sept in Pasadena. Where can I rent a decent bike so I go go climb Mt Baldy?
Never have been to CA so total green\newbie to the state.


----------



## El Literato Loco

Gah! Take the 210 to the 5 to the 99 to the 41 and visit Yosemite. Leave the park through Tioga Pass, check out Mono Lake, then up the 395 to South Lake Tahoe. Check out the wooden boats; the wooden boat museum, etc. Take the 80 west to Sacramento. Check out the California State Railroad museum. Keep going west, veer to the right at the 12, and shoot to Sonoma. Check out some wine country. Visit Glen Ellen, check out Jack London's house. Go west to Petaluma, slightly north to Bodega Bay and don't go in the water cuz it's the breeding grounds for white sharks.

Go south on the 1. Cross the Golden Gate Bridge. Check out San Fran. Stay on the 1 and go south through Half Moon Bay (sight of the world famous Mavericks (big waves) to Santa Cruz, home of legendary Mavericks surfer Jay Moriarity and his mentor Frosty Hesson. Go south to Monterey, check out Cannery Row, sort of the setting for the Steinbeck novel of the same name, then head south to Carmel. Do 17 mile drive, have lunch in Carmel, but leave town before the undead Republicans come out at night (they mostly come out at night. Mostly) and head just south of town to check out Clint Eastwood's ranch/hotel/jazz club. Very good jazz. Keep going south on the 101 and check out Big Sur. Spend the night. Go south to San Simeon, check out Hearst Castle. Go through Morro Bay, south through San Luis Obisbo and check out the kitschy Madonna Inn.

Go south on the 101, go through Santa Barbara. If you like antiques and are there on a Sunday, you can check out the flea market and antique row in Carpenteria. Stay on the 101 through Camarillo, east to the 134, and back to Pasadena.

Then you can go ride Baldy.


----------



## NJcycler

I appreciate the effort it took to type all that out. rather go climb Mt Baldy then do all of the above. Out there for my job and not to sight see but love cycling good climbs and it is close to where I will be.


----------



## El Literato Loco

Well, California will be around for a while. I don't know where to rent bikes in Pas. Hollywood might know. 

But while you're out here, check out the Rose Bowl Ride too. And the Angeles Crest


----------



## NJcycler

yeah wish I could bring my bike and had some time to explorer. Tour of CA looked amazing. beautiful area. I am a big time whitewater kayaker and snowboarder. I know what CA has to offer the outdoor enthusiast.


----------



## jlyle

Helen's rents nice road bikes:

http://helenscycles.com/articles/helens-bike-rentals-pg97.htm


----------



## wfo

NJcycler said:


> looks like my job will get me to my corporate office in early\mid Sept in Pasadena. Where can I rent a decent bike so I go go climb Mt Baldy?
> Never have been to CA so total green\newbie to the state.


My wife's 50th and she wants to climb Mt Baldy. Yes ha!!! Jack Pot!

Where to rent a quality CF bike with 12-34 cassette and compact chain rings?

If this were Northern Cali we'd just visit Terry, owner of Undicsovered Bike Tours (UDC) in Mt View; the best little bike rental company around, no BS. This company absolutely rocks for setting you up with quality equipment that fits right and works for your chosen road terrain. But we won't be in northern this time. 

Any good shop near Mt Baldy peeps?


----------



## octobahn

NJcycler said:


> looks like my job will get me to my corporate office in early\mid Sept in Pasadena. Where can I rent a decent bike so I go go climb Mt Baldy?
> Never have been to CA so total green\newbie to the state.


Not sure if they rent bikes but there's an Incycle out in Rancho Cucamonga which isn't far from Baldy Rd. Incycle.com


----------



## jpot81

*Pasadena Bike Rentals*

You can try Incycle bike shop. they're near old town pasadena.


----------

